# Prepper Nurse Ebola Updates



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi folks! There is a lot of discussion about whether or not Ebola could mutate into a more easily transmittable form. Right now it requires contact with body fluids to be transmitted. Mutating into an airborne virus is very unlikely, but droplet transmission is more likely. Mutating into a more easily transmitted illness is a risk that grows with each new infection. The more time the virus spends in humans, the more opportunities it has to replicate itself, and it's sloppy at replicating - it makes errors, and if some of those errors turn out to help the virus become more communicable, we're in serious trouble.

President Obama today stated what many scientists have been saying the past few weeks. The earlier projections of 20,000 infections by the WHO are unrealistic. Tens to hundreds of thousands of people may be infected by the time this infection is controlled. This is a concern for us not so much as Ebola showing up as an epidemic on our doorsteps, but the cost for controlling the epidemic in order to prevent it from mutating to a more dangerous, more easily transmitted form.

There are also lessons about the reality of caring for the very ill which will help us prepare for a pandemic.

Love to hear your thoughts on the subject!

Here are links to more


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am not sold on the idea of deploying the military into the epidemic vs quarantine measures. I get the idea of early intervention and trying to get the handle on a potential pandemic. I just have my doubts about how this is going to turn out.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I am not sold on the idea of deploying the military into the epidemic vs quarantine measures. I get the idea of early intervention and trying to get the handle on a potential pandemic. I just have my doubts about how this is going to turn out.


Me too. I think it may be because the Africans are not adhering to reasonable quarantine measures, contact tracing is so impossible right now, and with the scale of the epidemic having no one in charge, all these are driving the military intervention. That and I think the US recognizes that no one else is going to step up to the plate.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Problem with military going there is they are disparately needed to provide security... But the risk of them getting infected and bringing it back home is high, I hope good moon suits are provided 

With mutation, it started off in a animal (I can't remember its bats??) What would happen in the mutation process if you include a horse?? (There is a local bat born
Illness, that has 0 effects on humans, but if a horse catches it, its dangerous sorry can't remember the name of it)


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Problem with military going there is they are disparately needed to provide security... But the risk of them getting infected and bringing it back home is high, I hope good moon suits are provided
> 
> With mutation, it started off in a animal (I can't remember its bats??) What would happen in the mutation process if you include a horse?? (There is a local bat born
> Illness, that has 0 effects on humans, but if a horse catches it, its dangerous sorry can't remember the name of it)


That's an excellent point. Providing security means they are right smack dab in the middle of infected patients. I hope as well that they are given full PPE!! What an assignment  At least volunteers choose to go there, whereas in the military you must go where you are sent. I would imagine that the risks of harm could be higher than in some other deployments.

I'm not sure what the impact is of transmission in horses. Anyone else have a thought about that?


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Sometimes i think, we really treat our military men harshly..they are sometimes just scapegoats..
There is a huge flood in Jammu & kashmir state in India currently..
Army has been deployed .... when they try to help people in some regions..they are attacked by stones!!
Few of army personnel were drowned in flood!!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

With all the information related to air borne transmission of this virus going back into the 90s does any body really believe that it is not already air borne. The sending of troops is for no other reason than quarantine of towns and regions. They will not have soldiers administering health.

If we are sending troops to create boarders it is not the same as the last time. This is also obvious by the number infected now. 

The information has been released this past Friday. So their is no need to say if.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Using our troops for this is flat out wrong. Let the UN step up. Oh yeah they are worthless, expensive but worthless. So where is that coalition?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepper Nurse said:


> That's an excellent point. Providing security means they are right smack dab in the middle of infected patients. I hope as well that they are given full PPE!! What an assignment  At least volunteers choose to go there, whereas in the military you must go where you are sent. I would imagine that the risks of harm could be higher than in some other deployments.
> 
> I'm not sure what the impact is of transmission in horses. Anyone else have a thought about that?


Hendra virus can be transmitted to humans via close contact with the body fluids of infected horses. The natural host for Hendra virus is the flying fox. Horses may be infected by eating food recently contaminated by flying fox urine, saliva or birth products. There is no evidence that the virus can be spread through the faeces of flying foxes.
There is also no evidence that the virus can be passed directly from flying foxes to humans. Testing of bat carers who have frequent contact with flying foxes has shown no evidence of exposure to the virus.
A single dog showed evidence of exposure to Hendra virus following contact with an infected horse in July 2011. However, there is no evidence that the virus can be passed from dogs to humans

(Extract from 
Bats and human health - Queensland Health
)

I don't know the common ground if any between Ebola and the virus i mentioned, but if there is any, add a few horse dependant areas and possible mutation waiting to happen


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Prepper Nurse said:


> That's an excellent point. Providing security means they are right smack dab in the middle of infected patients. I hope as well that they are given full PPE!! What an assignment  At least volunteers choose to go there, whereas in the military you must go where you are sent. I would imagine that the risks of harm could be higher than in some other deployments.
> 
> I'm not sure what the impact is of transmission in horses. Anyone else have a thought about that?


Equine Encephilitis is passed from horse to horse by mosquitoes. Biting flies could carry ebola to animals and humans..?


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Zed said:


> Sometimes i think, we really treat our military men harshly..they are sometimes just scapegoats..
> There is a huge flood in Jammu & kashmir state in India currently..
> Army has been deployed .... when they try to help people in some regions..they are attacked by stones!!
> Few of army personnel were drowned in flood!!


That's an excellent point. They should be treated as a precious resource.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Using our troops for this is flat out wrong. Let the UN step up. Oh yeah they are worthless, expensive but worthless. So where is that coalition?


I was surprised by your President's announcement. I thought the UN would take the lead. Silly me!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Equine Encephilitis is passed from horse to horse by mosquitoes. Biting flies could carry ebola to animals and humans..?


I don't think so. Although it's direct contact with the blood or body fluids of the animal, there's something about mosquitoes and flies that doesn't work - maybe too small an amount of the virus?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper Nurse said:


> I don't think so. Although it's direct contact with the blood or body fluids of the animal, there's something about mosquitoes and flies that doesn't work - maybe too small an amount of the virus?


Just because a virus is zoonotic doesn't mean it is so through all creatures. Rather than the amount, the interaction with the mosquito's body before entering the human body is the key.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Denton said:


> Just because a virus is zoonotic doesn't mean it is so through all creatures. Rather than the amount, the interaction with the mosquito's body before entering the human body is the key.


Thanks!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Just because a virus is zoonotic doesn't mean it is so through all creatures. Rather than the amount, the interaction with the mosquito's body before entering the human body is the key.


Not sure I understand that. If a mosquito can suck blood from a horse and give it encephilitis, how can the same not be true for humans and ebola? Even biting flies break the skin. I would be fearful of this possible transmission.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Not sure I understand that. If a mosquito can suck blood from a horse and give it encephilitis, how can the same not be true for humans and ebola? Even biting flies break the skin. I would be fearful of this possible transmission.


I know, it can be confusing how all this stuff works!

Some bugs work well in a mosquito and use it as transportation to another animal. Some bugs don't fair as well in a mosquito, and so that mode of transportation sucks for it (a little mosquito humor).

Some bugs afflict both humans as well as particular animals. For example, you can give your cat a cold! Those diseases are referred to as zoonotic.

The bug needs to be zoonotic and be able to travel via the pesky mosquito. Not all mosquito-borne bugs are zoonotic, and not all zoonotic bugs are mosquito-borne.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Denton said:


> I know, it can be confusing how all this stuff works!
> 
> Some bugs work well in a mosquito and use it as transportation to another animal. Some bugs don't fair as well in a mosquito, and so that mode of transportation sucks for it (a little mosquito humor).
> 
> ...


AWESOME explanation! Thank you


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> I know, it can be confusing how all this stuff works!
> 
> Some bugs work well in a mosquito and use it as transportation to another animal. Some bugs don't fair as well in a mosquito, and so that mode of transportation sucks for it (a little mosquito humor).
> 
> ...


OK, I get it now. Why didntya say so to start with? :-D


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> OK, I get it now. Why didntya say so to start with? :-D


Cuz, I ain't too bright but I am fun to watch!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Equine Encephilitis is passed from horse to horse by mosquitoes. Biting flies could carry ebola to animals and humans..?


There was the same concern with HIV regarding insect vectors. Fortunately, enzymes in the mosquito saliva inactivates HIV virus. But mosquitoes are great for spreading other viral diseases like West Nile, Dengue, Equine Encephalitis, and malarial parasites.

My guess is that Ebola is not carried by insect vectors or else we would be seeing a lot more victims and many more outbreaks more often over larger areas. The fact that Ebola can be stopped if all contacts are traced and contained would indicate that insects are not transmitting the disease. Thank goodness!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We should burn a five mile wide no mans zone around the entire infection zone. Let the disease die out on its own. Once all are dead burn out the entire area.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't find the thread on the New Orleans scare. The suspected Ebola onboard was Malaria. All clear on that one.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> I can't find the thread on the New Orleans scare. The suspected Ebola onboard was Malaria. All clear on that one.


Here it is ...

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/10514-news-ebola.html#post178816


----------



## Dr.Zero (Sep 24, 2014)

It is my understanding, that Ebola Virus can survive in liquid or dried material for a number of days. 
Infectivity is found to be stable at room temperature or at 4°C for several days, and indefinitely stable at -70°C. 

Infectious Dose: 1 – 10 aerosolized organisms are sufficient to cause infection in humans.

The chief doctor combating the Ebola epidemic in Sierra Leone became infected with the virus.

Dr. Samuel Brisbane, a top Liberian health official, was treating Ebola patients at the country's largest hospital, when he fell ill. A Ugandan doctor died earlier this month as well.

An American physician, 33-year-old Dr. Kent Brantly, was in Liberia helping to respond to the outbreak when he fell ill to the Ebola Virus so far over 300 health care workers have become infected. 

These are experts in infection control, universal precautions, they have been trained to minimize the risk of contagion. 

How in the world is it possible that more than 300 health workers have been infected by the Ebola virus? 
That is the one question about Ebola that nobody can seem to answer. The WHO is reporting this as a fact, but no explanation is given as to why this is happening. 

We are just assured that Ebola “is not airborne” and that getting infected “requires close contact with the bodily fluids of an infected person”. 
If this is true, then how have more than 300 health workers become infected? These workers are dressed head to toe in suits that are specifically designed to prevent the spread of the virus.

Postulate this thought:
Flies are absolutely everywhere in sub saharan africa. They exist there to an extent that is unfamiliar in the west. All kinds of flies. Horseflies. Deer flies. Houseflies. Flies that spread disease like tsetse flies.

Given that the virus is extremely contagious by contact, what prevents flies from swarming on feces, vomit or blood from ebola victims, or on the corpses that are now being left rotting in the street, and transmitting it to other people on their hairy, filthy little abdomens?

This wouldn't even require that the virus can breed in arthropods, a subject that is up for debate, one of those things that has not been conclusively demonstrated in either direction.

It would just require touch contamination. And that's something flies are absolutely amazing at. Another thing they are amazing at is transmitting diseases, from parasitic diseases to a number of viral hemorrhagic fevers including yellow fever.

What do flies love more than anything? Feces, blood, vomit and rotting bodies.

Then you have the fact that flies crawl on people. They crawl on their faces. They crawl on their lips when they are asleep.

You could say that flies don't spread around enough contamination. First, I'd say that that is a matter of degree, it depends on exactly how infectious fluids are. And second, remember that we're not just talking about one fly. We are talking about millions upon millions of them, actually laying eggs and breeding in the disease-ridden filth, to say nothing of corpses left in the street. If dogs are eating them, flies have gotten there first.

Is there any sort of flying insect control effort going on in ebola-hit areas? It strikes me that insect control is something that could happen on a shoestring budget and something that african governments have had abundant experience with. 

I have no real proof one way or another but the people that are trained not to get infected are getting hit hard Occam's razor...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome, Dr.Zero


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Now that they are casting ebola victim into the rivers, will it still spread?

Ebola cases estimated to hit 1.4 million by mid-January | WJLA.com


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

First diagnosed ebola on US soil!

No other known cases in Texas at the moment; contact tracing underway
Sep 30, 2014 
1st Ebola case diagnosed in U.S. confirmed by CDC - Health - CBC News

Now what do you do?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

another suspected cases is in Toronto right now
Ebola test on patient at Toronto hospital a 'precaution' - Toronto - CBC News

meanwhile I've got 6 of 7 symptoms

probably just find out tomorrow is a false

perhaps NATO finally sabre rattled a little too much biopreperats been working on this shit for 40 years

doubtful though
"It is very unlikely that the patient has Ebola but a test has been ordered as a precaution"

comes back negative still not very severe

concerns me about this link is that I the guy saying there's no more Z map but I read another article yesterday that said that at canada 80% zmap supply was sent to West Africa with 20 of it captain reserved sois there a reason there's a map
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...urth-American-to-test-positive-for-Ebola.html

bear in mind that the drug was developed in Canada


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Deebo






gloves , lots of gloves.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Latest update as of 10/02/14 is 14 patients in the U.S. How much you want to bet it won't spread (literally go viral) here? We could easily be seeing ground zero of SHTF Day 1. I may just pick up a few protective suits....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It is a coincidence that response teams were told weeks back they would be activated in october. Coincidence that fema 3 was on alert already and blah....

I am really pretty sure we are. While the ebola-all-ova is getting reported one terrible day at a time, our money has lost ground and costs are going up (30% on electric, and they say a bad winter) muslims and wannabes are getting more bold, the border plague camps have to be getting pretty full and war is being forced down all people's throat by a collusion of conspiracy among leaders for wealth grab and body dump.
Whether you are prepping or not, warlords and predators are and that stupid farrakhan is bleating to scuzlam that ebola is ******'s revenge.
Wholesale Costs are already going up - 30% on some things in one week (since that pinchi African first made news) and the gov is poised for an easy to run, if messy, "system" processing problems away.
Yeah, day 1 was October 1 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What makes me sweat is the proximity of the Texas outbreak to illegal alien camps full of poor Mexicans without real sanitation facilities. I guess Obama is right to demand money to fix things. A few million is cheaper than mass outbreak.


----------

